# Vet List



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Could somebody point me in the direction of the latest version of Keith Chesterfields excellent vets list please? I'm having trouble finding it.

Malcolm


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

link to last Septembers

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-145327-.html


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for that. I'd found that one, but I thought there might have been a more recent one.

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I stopped updating and adding extra Vets because of the time it took to do it.

If we have a few rainy days, the grandchildren aren't staying, the weeds stop growing and the leaves don't fall off this year, the MH doesn't need cleaning inside and out and she gets a 'handyman' to do the jobs around the house - then I'll start updating the list.

Patience is a virtue - I wish I had it!

PS - the house is on the market if you're interested in a palatial house at a minimum price - buy now while stocks last!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks anyway Keith. Do you have an editable version of your list that I could amend for my own use?


Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a Google map that is updated every time someone posts details of newly recommended Vets if that helps - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM


----------

